# لانه كما ان الاب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*سلم ونعمة رب المجد يسوع للجميع
ارجو تفسر هذه الآيه
[q-bible] لانه كما ان الاب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته*[/q-bible]
لأن البعض يستخدمها كدليل لوجود اكثر من اله لدى المسيحيين اى ينفون بها فكرة الوحدانيه فى ثلاثة اقانيم ويستغلون هذه الآيه بتفسيرها أن حياة الآب منفصلة عن حياة الإبن وهذ ا التفسير يظهر التعدد.*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ارجو تفسير الآية*

*انا بقالى نص ساعة بكتب وفى الاخر دوست back
استنى لما اكتب تانى بقة
*


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2010)

لا أعرف و لا أهتم كيف يُفسر الغير المسيحيين نصوص الكتاب المقدس، فالتفسير ياُخذ من علمائه و ليس من الذي يُريد ان يطعن فقط.
النص لا يوجد فيه اي تعدد، بل تساوي بين الاب و الابن.
فكا الاب هو مصدر الحياة، ايضاً الابن هو مصدر الحياة لان الجوهر الإلهي الواحد هو مصدر الحياة بذاته أيضاً. فكما الله الاب هو حي كذلك الله المتجسد اي المسيح هو حي ايضاً، فلهم نفس الصفة المشتركة بسبب وحدتهم في الجوهر الإلهي الواحد!


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2010)

*بالعكس يا حبيبى سامح هنا المسيح اكد انه اقنوم متمايز عن الاب واكد وحدانيته فى الكيان الالهى مع الاب
** اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.*
*26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ،*
*27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.*
*28 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هذَا، فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ،*
*29 فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.*
*30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.* 

*فكان ممكن يكون الاعتراض ان الابن يستمد الحياة من الاب  و ان الابن ليس اقنوما الهيا له التمايز عن الاب 
المسيح بيرد ويقول انى لى حياة كما للاب حياة 
وهنا اكد على التمايز الاقنومى وعلى مساوته للاب مثال اخر على ذلك فى موقف اخر*
* فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ*
*فهل للابن عمل غير عمل الاب ام هنا المسيح الابن يؤكد على ان عمل الابن وعمل الاب بالرغم من تمايزهما فى الاقنومية الا انهم واحد من حيث الجوهر والكيان الالهى
فبنفس المنطق نقول ان الاب له عمل والابن له عمل 
فى حين ان المسيح ساو ولم يفصل وقال مهما فعل الاب الابن يفعله 
مثال اخر*


*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.*
*فهل الابن يحيى من يشاء منفصلا عن الاب ام ان المسيح يؤكد على وحدانيته مع الاب ومشيئته الواحدة معه فى تمايز
المسيح فى كل هذا قدم اعظم حقيقتين فى الايمان المسيحى
1-مساوة الابن للاب
2-تمايز الابن عن الاب
ليس معنى التمايز انفصال وليس معنى الاتحاد عدم التمايز
ياريت المعترض يفهم التمايز فى وحدة *


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2010)

*الاية دى اصلا تثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح لانه قال "له حياة فى ذاته" اى هو نفسه من ذاته مصدر حياة و هذا يثبت انه الله*

*ببساطة السيد المسيح هو ابن الله من طبيعته و جوهره و يشترك مع الله فى لاهوته و نفس الصفات الالهية لانه الله الظاهر فى الجسد "انا و الاب واحد" يوحنا 10 اية 30*
*"و كان الكلمة الله" يوحنا 1 اية 1*
*و "الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا"*

*فاذا كان الله مصدر حياة و هو ذاته حياة*
*فكذلك الابن الكلمة الله المتجسد هو مصدر حياة له حياة فى ذاته ايضا و بهذا المنظور اقام ذاته من الاموات*


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2010)

*أضافة بس .... بعيدة عن التفسير*

*الأيه بتقول*
[q-bible] 
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ،

[/q-bible]

*فهنا الأعتراض ليس علي تمايز الأقانيم وليست علي أن الأبن له حياة في ذاته وهذا ما قال عنه السيد المسيح الكثير والكثير*

*ولكن الموضوع هنا في كذلك أعطي*
*فهنا الأب هو من يعطي للأبن وهذا ما يبني عليه الأخرون شبهاتهم*
*فالأبن أينعم يملك الحياة في ذاته ومتمايز بأقنومة .... ولكنه يستمد كل شئ من الأب أو بمعني أدق يأخد من الأب والأب هو الواهب والعاطي *

*ده ال أنا فهمته من الشبهة .....*
*ولكن لو كانت علي هذا فقط فأنا أري في هذه الأيات رد ....*
[q-bible]  
أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. 
وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ *بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. 
*
[/q-bible]

[q-bible]*وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي* [/q-bible]

*وهنا ......*
[q-bible]وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ* يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي* وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 
*كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي*. *لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ*.[/q-bible]
*نجد هنا أن الروح يأخذ من ما للأبن ليخبر*
*كما أن الأبن يأخذ من الأب ليعمل  *
*ولكن هنا وهناك كل ما هو للأب هو للأبن وكل ما هو للأبن هو للأب *

*ده ال أنا فهمته من الشبهة وده ردي* 


​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ان كانت عطية غير ذاتية فلا يعتبر الابن له حياة فى ذاته بل تكون حياته مستمدة من اخر
ولا يقدر ان يقول فى ذاته
مقدرش اقول انى شئ امتلكه ان لم يكن قد خرج من ذاتى 
والمسيح يمتلك الحياة فى ذاته وهذة الحياة فى ذاته بكونه الابن 
هنا يتكلم المسيح عن اعطاء الاب للابن باعتباره ابوه ومولودا منه  وهذة الحياة فى ذات الابن ايضا كما هى فى ذات الاب
وهذا يؤكد ايضا ان الابن مولودا من الاب ويحمل جنس الاب وكل طبيعته 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااا جدا على ردودكم الوافيه وربنا يدوم خدمتكم​*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

مفتاح الاية يكمن في " ابن الانسان".:

 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ،  27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ..


 فالله الاب اعطى الحياة لابن الانسان و ليس لابن الله. لان ابن الله له حياة في ذاته من البدء:


[q-bible] 4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،[/q-bible].

فالكلام عن الابن " المسيح" الوسيط بين الله و البشر و ليس , و ليس عن "ابن الله" في طبيعته الالهية.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## joker46 (15 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يباركو ردود جميله


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ناتى لنقطة الدينونة
المسيح قال ان الاب لا يدين بل قد اعطى الدينونة كلها للابن 
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟
لو فكرنا بان العطية معانها انها ليست من حقه اذن الاله قد تخلى عن عمله واعطى عمله لاخر لكى يقوم به ويصبح الابن شريكا فى الاعمال الالهية بدون وجه حق
لكن دا مش ايماننا المسيحى دا ايمان اريوس 
ايماننا احنا يقول ايه
اقولك يقول ايه
يقول ان الاب ادان البشرية فى شخص الابن المتجسد على الصليب على الجلجثة
وبهذا قد تم ايفاء المصالحة وتمن الخطية
الابن قد دفع التمن وهو الان فى الاقداس يشفع لنا عند الاب بدم نفسه
هل انتهت القصة 
لا 
من دفع التمن سياتى لكى ياخذ حقه هو ممن ازدروا بالنعمة وبدمه 
فالاب الذى دان البشرية فى الابن
قد اعطى للابن فى اخر الزمان ان يدين البشرية لانه هو اللى دفع التمن
وبما ان الاب والابن كيان واحد
فحينما دان الاب الابن عن البشرية على الصليب فكان لحساب العدل الالهى للثالوث القدوس
وحينما سيدين الابن البشرية فى اخر الزمان فهو لحساب الثالوث القدوس 
تمايز الاقانيم والعلاقة بينهم ليس انفصالا والوحدة لا تعنى ان هناك تمايز وظيفى
فى النهاية بقة صاحبة وولد بتوع محمد وسبحانه الغفار الوهاب متجوزش ومخلفش دا تكمل عليه وتشترى توك توك ينفعك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2010)

بالتأكيد المسيح لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيء لأنه اساسا لا يفعل شيء من نفسه لأنه ليس من نفسه بل هو والآب واحد فكيف يفصل نفسه عن الآب ويفعل من نفسه شيء ؟

وللتأكيد على المعنى من فم المسيح نفسه :
*
**فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مــــهــــمــــا عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)

بل أن الآب لا يدين والإبن يدين !!! فهل نقول هنا ان الآب ليس الله !!

* *[font=&quot]لان الاب [/font]**[font=&quot]لا يدين احدا[/font]**[font=&quot] بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة [/font]**[font=&quot]للابن[/font]**[font=&quot] (يو  5 :  22)

[/font]**[font=&quot]الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء [/font][font=&quot]بكلمة قدرته[/font][font=&quot] بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي (عب  1 :  3)

[/font]* *[font=&quot]كل[/font]**[font=&quot] شيء ب[/font]**[font=&quot]ه[/font]**[font=&quot] كان و بغير[/font]**[font=&quot]ه[/font]**[font=&quot] لم يكن شيء مما كان (يو  1 :  3)[/font]*

 
*[font=&quot]كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به [/font]**[font=&quot]ايضا عمل العالمين[/font]*​ *[font=&quot](عب  1 :  2)[/font]*​ 

​ 
*تعلموا ما هى المسيحية قبل ان تظهروا بمظر لا يحسدكم عليه احب احبابكم ..
*​


----------



## e-Sword (1 مايو 2013)

*شغل معلمين *


----------

